# Autum Leaf Emperor



## mrburls (May 3, 2010)

I did a little modifying to Jeff's Autum Leaf blanks so I could do a Emperor fountain pen. And I like it alot :biggrin::biggrin: The colors of resin are fantastic in blanks. All comments welcome. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ed4copies (May 3, 2010)

_You SHOULD like it a LOT!!!!_​ 
GREAT work, Keith!!!​


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2010)

*I also like it*
*alot:wink:!*​


----------



## turbowagon (May 3, 2010)

Awesome pen!


----------



## witz1976 (May 3, 2010)

damn....


----------



## Mark (May 3, 2010)

Looking good. That's a very Nice pen.


----------



## CaptG (May 3, 2010)

Sweet.  That is one great looking pen.


----------



## workinforwood (May 3, 2010)

That looks really great Keith.  Is it a full size emperor or a JR?  The blanks should fit the Junior Emperor same as a junior gent.  For a full size kit I am not sure how you'd get it to fit.


----------



## David Keller (May 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 3, 2010)

Awesome pen Keith . Jeff makes some fantastic blanks and you did a stunning job with it .


----------



## Jim15 (May 3, 2010)

This a beautiful pen.


----------



## boxerman (May 3, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## 1dweeb (May 3, 2010)

That pen looks great!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 3, 2010)

It's all been said.  GREAT PEN.


----------



## mrburls (May 4, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> That looks really great Keith. Is it a full size emperor or a JR? The blanks should fit the Junior Emperor same as a junior gent. For a full size kit I am not sure how you'd get it to fit.


 

Jeff, it is a full size Emperor pen. I used two of your latest seirra blanks from Dawn and Ed and drilled out the tube. Then drilled proper sizes for Emperor. The top blank was long enough, but bottom was about 1/8" short. But you can't really tell looking at it. I didn't try to see if a roller ball would fit or not. Thought this one deserved a fountain nib. 

I am real happy with pen as is. A few people saw it today and thought it was awesome. 

Thanks for making me look so good Jeff. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## johnnycnc (May 4, 2010)

Very nice; that's a beauty.


----------



## jasontg99 (May 4, 2010)

That is beautiful, Keith.  Great job.


----------



## ElMostro (May 4, 2010)

Keith, WOW!  Take it to the meeting Thursday.

Eugene


----------



## hewunch (May 4, 2010)

speachless! Great work!


----------



## mrburls (May 5, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> Keith, WOW! Take it to the meeting Thursday.
> 
> Eugene


 

Eugene, I will bring it along with some others I did recently. And a few interesting blanks I will donate for the drawing.  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## johncrane (May 5, 2010)

That one stands out in the crowd Keith! well done.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (May 5, 2010)

Exceptional pen & blank.  Great work!


----------



## jeff (May 5, 2010)

Looks great on the front page. 
Let me know if I have the description wrong


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2010)

Congrats on getting the front page..


----------



## Dudley Young (May 5, 2010)

Mighty fine. BZ


----------



## mrburls (May 6, 2010)

*FRONT  PAGE :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:   WOW :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: *
** 
Boy am I going to enjoy this one while I can. I didn't even notice it when signing in till someone PM me about it. 

With all the talent here on this site who knows when this could happen again. But I got to thank Jeff for the blanks to turn it into something special looking. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## workinforwood (May 6, 2010)

Well done and well deserved Keith.  Pen looks great, photo looks great and it took some cahone's to drill out those tubes and upsize that blank.


----------



## chriselle (May 6, 2010)

Congradulations on the front page Keith.  Beautiful pen!!


----------



## PrinterTom (May 6, 2010)

That is a beauty!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations on the front page Keith!! 

That Emperor looks truly awesome!! :tongue:


----------



## Laurenr (May 9, 2010)

That is just downright beautiful!! I am inspired. Thank you.


----------



## neubee (May 9, 2010)

Wow, the autumn leaf is cool


----------



## seamus7227 (May 9, 2010)

Great Job!!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 9, 2010)

I can't say anything that hasn't been said...........so all of the above statements plus WOW!!!!   Needs to be on an assembly womans desk!


----------

